# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  powiększone węzły chłonne pod pachami

## elusia8493

tydzien temu coś tak jakby uwierało mnie pod prawą pachą i troche pobolewało. Pierwsze myślałam że to po goleniu i nic z tym nie zrobiłam. Poźniej z jakieś 2 dni bolało mnie gardło ale jakoś przeszło. Teraz po jakims tygodniu czasu złapała mnie jakas grypa. nie mam temperatury ale boli mnie gardlo mam straszny katar i jestem osłabiona. Powiększone weżly pod prawa pacha nadal mam i wyczulam tez lekko powiekszone pod lewa.. czy to moze mieć związek z tym że złąpała mnie jakaś infekcja???? bo nie wiem czy poczekac jeszcze kilka dni i zobzcyc czy mi przejdzi czy od razu sie martiwc???
dodam jeszcze ze przez to ze mam pod prawa pacha powiekszone wezly to boli mnie cale to ramie??? co to moze byc??? prosze o szybka odpowiedz..

----------


## Ania

Jeśli masz infekcję, to należy zwrócić się do lekarza, który wypisze ci antybiotyk. Jeśli po antybiotyku wielkość węzłów chłonnych nie zmieni się to wówczas mogą budzić obawę onkologiczną. W tym przypadku pobiera się węzeł do badania zwanego histopatologicznym. Jest to zabieg ambulatoryjny, w znieczuleniu miejscowym.

----------


## elusia8493

a czy jeśli nie pojde z tym do lekarza i nie bede brala tego antybiotyku to czy moze to spowodowac jakies negatywne skutki(oczywiscie jesli to spowodowane jest infekcja a nie nowotworem)????

----------

